# Good milk frother?



## Koffee (Feb 11, 2016)

Anybody know of a good milk frother that isn't too expensive? I'm not looking for a steamer as that seems to require more maintenance.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Not sure how hygienic it is, but...


----------



## hilltopbrews (May 17, 2013)

I was given an aerolatte for Xmas. I've only used it once.


----------



## Brewer in training (Feb 7, 2015)

My brother picked up one of these at the weekend

https://www.dualit.com/products/milk-frother

Very good at frothing and warming.... And reasonably priced at Costco....


----------



## Deejaysuave (Jan 26, 2015)

Dualits are good or the Nespresso Aeroccino is nice (and pretty!). https://www.nespresso.com/uk/en/product/aeroccino-3-black


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

I had one of those Dualit electric milk frothers (black version) only used it a few times then moved it on. Plus points, it is very quiet and froths milks in under a couple of minutes. Minus points, it doesn't heat the milk enough imo and a lot of the froth gets wasted as it attaches itself to the whisk attachment.


----------



## hilltopbrews (May 17, 2013)

Problem with milk frother is that it creates far too much froth. It's more of dry cappuccino. Not sure about aeroccino and other brands but with the aerolatte, it's just too frothy. Great for hot chocolate tho.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Koffee said:


> Anybody know of a good milk frother that isn't too expensive?


Maybe you want to define too expensive.

Im seeing £50 frothers mentioned

Ive got one of these for making frappes,, works OK, youd need to heat the milk first though

http://www.discountcoffee.co.uk/products/la-cafetiere-milk-frother?utm_medium=cpc&utm_source=googlepla&variant=623170525&gclid=Cj0KEQiArou2BRDcoN_c6NDI3oMBEiQANeix5lnzJ4IuyHzBKbt2LEq6D5Y1z3eYLbIOwnUz2w32fbsaAivu8P8HAQ


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

NickdeBug said:


> Not sure how hygienic it is, but...
> 
> View attachment 19335


Nearly wet myself then, brilliant!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Rumor has it you can put milk in the microwave, jam jar, then shake the shit out of it...


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

NickdeBug said:


> Not sure how hygienic it is, but...
> 
> View attachment 19335


I saw this just as I picked up the phone to a client - had to painfully stifle a laugh!


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

There was a post a while ago showing how to practice latte art. I've done this heating milk to 65 degrees then pumping up and down on a French press. Pour into a metal jug and away you go. Find the froth better texture than the aerochino and cheap.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Lefteye said:


> There was a post a while ago showing how to practice latte art. I've done this heating milk to 65 degrees then pumping up and down on a French press. Pour into a metal jug and away you go. Find the froth better texture than the aerochino and cheap.


I see that as well : looked like a heck of a lot of extra washing up if your not making the coffee in a french press in the first place


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> I see that as well : looked like a heck of a lot of extra washing up if your not making the coffee in a french press in the first place


Yeah a couple of extra pans but as I'm still waiting to buy a machine everything is manual -pour over,aeropress etc so I incorporate it into the ritual!


----------



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)

Le'Xpress Frother £4.50 from Amazon, had one for a few years and it works very well. Tends to get used 2 - 3 times per week to make hot frothy toddies for my wife.


----------



## DJA (Nov 22, 2016)

Lefteye said:


> There was a post a while ago showing how to practice latte art. I've done this heating milk to 65 degrees then pumping up and down on a French press. Pour into a metal jug and away you go. Find the froth better texture than the aerochino and cheap.


As Left eye says use a simple £5 French press from Tesco. I'd seen this technique at "whole latte love" but after seeing the part 1 video of Friston Aselia recently I've managed to get some pretty decent microfoam.

If you want thicker foam bring the plunger out of the milk between strokes if you want to do latte art then keep the plunger submerged all the time.

I don't think commercial frothers are any better and this method is well within your cost criteria


----------



## DJA (Nov 22, 2016)

Dritan aselia - stupid auto text!!!


----------



## Snowley (Dec 27, 2016)

I would agree with the French press comments. Seen it work very well and most people have one knocking around in their kitchen


----------



## Poeplik (Feb 3, 2017)

My Secura freeze well good Here is the interesting description of different milk frothers models and others brands


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> Rumor has it you can put milk in the microwave, jam jar, then shake the shit out of it...


Yeah I've been doing this at the shop for ages mate. A wall of 16 microwaves and predosed mini milk bottles are the way forward. I'm a real life parody of that McCafe advert.


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

Yep totally with microwave. I just measure the milk and microwave to the time that measured the correct temp in the past the straight into the French press - hey presto decent textured milk an minimal mess.


----------



## davidclark (Jun 13, 2017)

I would say handpump milk frothers like HIC milk frother is a good choice.

But you also can try electric milk frother, it costs a little bit more but it's stronger.


----------

